# Hip femoral articular branch and obturator acticular branch nerve blocks



## celcano (Apr 10, 2015)

How do I code for a left hip femoral articular branch and obturator articular branch nerve blocks?  My physician billed 2 units of 64450.  I don?t see a specific code for a obturator block, but I see I have a code for the injection, anesthetic agent;  femoral nerve, single,(64447).  So, I am confused.....

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 13, 2015)

I was trying to determine the location of the articular femoral branch. Is this same as blocking the femoral nerve or fall under other peripheral branch. I was going to ask someone I work with and get back with you.


----------



## celcano (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you.  This will be really helpful.  I look for your answer.


----------



## shahzish (Sep 13, 2017)

Question: Our physician injected multiple branches of the genicular nerve (superior lateral, superior medial, and inferior medial). Do we report 64450 once, or bill it three times with modifier 51? Also, what would be the correct code for thermal radiofrequency ablation of this nerve? 
Delaware Subscriber
Answer: If the provider specifically documents in the record that he has performed injections in different branches, you can use multiple units of code 64450 (Injection, anesthetic agent; other peripheral nerve or branch) with modifier 51 (Multiple procedures).
Anatomy lesson: The knee joint is innervated by the articular branches of various nerves, including the femoral, common peroneal, saphenous, tibial, and obturator nerves. These branches around the knee joint are known as genicular nerves.
Since the genicular nerve branches are considered to be somatic nerves, if the physician performed injections of femoral, common peroneal, saphenous, tibial, and obturator nerves separately, then we can code 64450x4.
http://codingnews.inhealthcare.com/...n-choose-64450-for-genicular-nerve-injection/


----------

